# SSD Recommendations



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Anyone have any recommendations on a SSD drive for a desktop computer? I'm looking to replace the 64GB one in my custom built desktop I built a few years back. I keep running out of space on it (all of my documents/movies etc. are on a 2TB HDD, but I still keep running out of room because of Apple device backups, ha ha ha).

Looking for at least 128GB, but probably leaning more toward 256GB to leave extra room. Hoping to spend less than $100.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Amazon and Best Buy both have several 240 - 250 gig internal SSD's for under $100, some as low as $80


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Beerstalker said:


> for a desktop computer


is it Mac ? what is OS version ?


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

P Smith said:


> is it Mac ? what is OS version ?


Being that the OP said the computer was a home build, it's obvious that it's a WindowsPC, not a Mac. But what version of SATA controller does the motherboard have?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

OK, then what version of Windows it running? 
WinXP doesn't support TRIM cmd what is mandatory for SSD, my notebook did wear out SSD in two years


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

What Windows OS are you running? 

With some searching on NewEgg, I found some 240-25GB SSDS for around $100. However, if you can squeeze out another $30, you can get yourself a 480-512GB SSD. Just remember to look at the WRITE speed as well as the READ speed. 

One very important thing with SSDs..... make a backup. I had two Mushkin Eco SSDs die within a year. However, Samsung and AData have been running very well.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

What version of Windows your custom build PC is running ?


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Sorry guys, I've been busy and haven't had chance to check this thread (and I didn't get an email notification saying there was replies).

It is a home built PC running Windows 10 Pro. Intel Core I7 930 @2.8 GHz, 8B RAM, with an ASUS motherboard. I can't remember what the model number of the motherboard is, and I don't see it wrote on there anywhere. It does say Sata 6GB/s, which is what I think you are looking for.

I was able to go look up my order on Newegg from when I bought the existing SSD and it was this one.
Crucial RealSSD C300 2.5" 64GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) CTFDDAC064MAG-1G1-Newegg.com

If I remember correctly I bought the motherboard, processor, and case at Microcenter.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Essentially, all you need is a larger SSD, drive cloning software like Acronis True Image, and a USB stick to boot off of. Depending on which SSD drive kit you get (a few dollars more), that software is thrown in for free. 

You may also want to subscribe to NewEgg's email subscription lists. There are specials on SSDs all the time.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Sure, I was just looking to see if anyone had recommendations as far as what brand to go with, what brand to avoid etc. Maybe even a link to a good deal on a drive someone else has bought recently on Amazon/Newegg.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

OK. Avoid the Mushkin Enhanced ECO2 240GB drive. I had two installed on my mom's laptop and a friend's laptop. Both died within a year.

I'm currently using a PNY CS2211 2.5" 960GB on my main desktop computer, but had good luck with Samsung, Crucial, and Adata SSD drives. The Adata is currently running in a computer hooked up to a television. 

The big thing to remember is that making regular backups is even more important with SSDs then it is with physical hard drives. If a SSD dies, poof, all data is gone. That was the primary purpose of building a FreeNAS box, and it's the only computer I have that still uses physical drives.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

I put a 960G Sandisk in my daughter's Macbook Pro. She said it was like she got a new computer. Been fine for 3 months now.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Herdfan said:


> I put a 960G Sandisk in my daughter's Macbook Pro. She said it was like she got a new computer. Been fine for 3 months now.


I'm not familiar with latest improvements in MacOS - what version it's running and how correctly it handle SSD ?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

First off, Windows 7, 8, and 10 all handle SSDs just fine. The key thing was TRIM, which performs the necessary cleanup after you delete the file on a SSD. Windows 8 and 10 include improvements in the optimization of SSDs as well. Just let Windows do it's thing.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

we already discuss that - question was about MacOS


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

P Smith said:


> I'm not familiar with latest improvements in MacOS - what version it's running and how correctly it handle SSD ?


Prior to El Capitan there were 3rd party TRIM hacks that could be used, but had to be reinstalled after each OS upgrade. El Capitan natively supports TRIM.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Herdfan said:


> Prior to El Capitan there were 3rd party TRIM hacks that could be used, but had to be reinstalled after each OS upgrade. El Capitan natively supports TRIM.


thanks for the info;
now if TS would tell us about his version of MacOS ...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

P Smith said:


> thanks for the info;
> now if TS would tell us about his version of MacOS ...


Uh duh, if it is MacOS that would be Sierra, otherwise it would be OS X that would need to be question for version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

regardless of marketing name, each version of MacOS have own _digit_ version, duh !


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

P Smith said:


> regardless of marketing name, each version of MacOS have own _digit_ version, duh !


No, that is an oxymoron. MacOS has only one version so far, 10.12 nicknamed Sierra. Duh !

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

"ignorance is bliss"

read more !
at least wiki: macOS - Wikipedia
each named MacOs has OWN unique number!!!

enough off-topic

*we are waiting TS answer - what version/name of MacOS he is running ?*


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

P Smith said:


> "ignorance is bliss"
> 
> [/B][/SIZE]


Back at you.

This article is about the CURRENT Apple operating system for Mac computers. For pre-2001 versions, see Classic Mac OS.
"OSX" and "OS X" redirect here. For other uses, see OSX (disambiguation). what color is the white shirt you are wearing? lol!! you are making yourself bad


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

so what? TS have current Mac eg CURRENT OS
may be you shouldn't start chasing me ?
what's wrong with my original question directed to TS, not to you ?


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

peds48 said:


> No, that is an oxymoron. MacOS has only one version so far, 10.12 nicknamed Sierra. Duh !


Isn't that being a bit too technical? I understand what you are saying in that with 10.12 Apple dropped the OSX nomenclature in favor of macOS. However, its nickname is not Sierra, it is Fuji. Sierra is its real name.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Herdfan said:


> Isn't that being a bit too technical?


Absolutely! And finally someone got the post. For someone that likes to correct other folks for exact same reason.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

im using the Samsung 850 pro. so far its been flawless. im also using the western digital 500gb m.2 ssd. no problems. id stay away from Kingston & vision tek ssd drives. ive had several fail on me within the first 3 months. my Samsung has been good for nearly a year with no issues. I also put Samsung ssd's in my laptops. so far no problems. in my main desktop im using (about 8 months) a transcend 480gb ssd for data. this thing is awesome. rock solid. as fast as my Samsung.



Beerstalker said:


> Sure, I was just looking to see if anyone had recommendations as far as what brand to go with, what brand to avoid etc. Maybe even a link to a good deal on a drive someone else has bought recently on Amazon/Newegg.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

JcT21 said:


> my Samsung has been good for nearly a year with no issues.


it's too early to make a conclusion - lets wait for three years ...


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

P Smith said:


> OK, then what version of Windows it running?
> WinXP doesn't support TRIM cmd what is mandatory for SSD, my notebook did wear out SSD in two years


XP really?
My last WindowsXP computer died in 2010.
And XP support ended 3 years ago...

Samsung Galaxy S6 Active


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Troch2002 said:


> XP really?
> My last WindowsXP computer died in 2010.
> And XP support ended 3 years ago...
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S6 Active


That might be but XP is the BEST version of Windows that ever was and most likely will be.


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

n0qcu said:


> That might be but XP is the BEST version of Windows that ever was and most likely will be.


That got nothing to do with the quoted question...
But thanks for your opinion. 

Samsung Galaxy S6 Active


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Troch2002 said:


> XP really?
> My last WindowsXP computer died in 2010.
> And XP support ended 3 years ago...


I have 2 laptops with XP I keep running. One has my Crestron Software on it that I can't replace and the other has my URC software on it because I can't get that POS program to work on WIN 7.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

n0qcu said:


> That might be but XP is the BEST version of Windows that ever was and most likely will be.


I disagree. My vote is for Windows 7, with Windows 10 not far behind. That being said, I do have some hardware (notably a scanner) that won't work with Win 7 0r 10. I also have an HP laptop that can't be upgraded beyond XP.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I ended up picking up this for $75 at Best Buy. Haven't had a chance to try installing it yet.
SanDisk - 240GB Internal SATA Solid State Drive Plus for Laptops

Should I clone my existing drive, or somehow do a fresh install of Windows 10 on it?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Beerstalker said:


> I ended up picking up this for $75 at Best Buy. Haven't had a chance to try installing it yet.
> SanDisk - 240GB Internal SATA Solid State Drive Plus for Laptops
> 
> Should I clone my existing drive, or somehow do a fresh install of Windows 10 on it?


I got an impression you did ask for your question regarding Mac computer with Mac OS ...


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Nope, I said home built computer in my original post, then in post #8 I clarified that it was a PC running Windows 10.

Herdfan had mentioned putting a SSD in his MacBook and then everyone kind of went OT talking about MacOS/OSX.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

fresh install ? why not if you have all original programs ready to install
if not, do cloning (I would start from that as my PC is full of programs)


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Clone the drive using True Image or something similar.


----------



## mruk69 (Jul 26, 2003)

What you should do is backup the user folder. Install new drive fresh install and then copy over the user folder. Windows 10 will not need a key if installed on the same computer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

mruk69 said:


> Install new drive fresh install and then copy over the user folder


not so fast !
you'll need to re-install all his application !!


----------

